

What does Oracle plan for Netbeans IDE? - Veera
http://veerasundar.com/blog/2010/01/what-does-oracle-plan-for-netbeans-ide/

======
etherael
But.. Netbeans is good and JDeveloper is terrible, isn't the clear thing to do
to promote Netbeans and let JDeveloper fall by the wayside?

~~~
kls
one would think, given the fact that Netbeans is the superior Java IDE as of
6.5 on.

